
World History Maps and Timelines - blacktulip
http://geacron.com/
======
mjmahone17
One thing to recognize, is that borders have traditionally been much fuzzier
than they are now. In days of the Polish-Lithuanian empire, for instance,
you'd have towns that considered themselves German, with ties to the old Holy
Roman Empire. And these towns, even though they might be surrounded by the
lands of Polish lords, wouldn't necessarily maintain fealty to the Polish
king. In a lot of ways, you could even have two or three different,
overlapping "territorial" claims within the same geographic space, without
having an inherent conflict.

------
lunaru
1250 is very interesting. Think of all the modern day cultures that the Mongol
Empire encompassed at the time. Just visually impressive to watch it grow in
the years leading up to the peak.

Also, anyone else get an urge to play Civilization after playing with this map
for a while?

------
allochthon
It was a lot of fun to run the clock back to the point where neolithic
cultures predominated and see how much the colored areas shrinked. A long
period of time in human history. A blink of an eye in geological time.

------
intull
Genghis Khan's conquest is really impressive to watch here, starting form
1207!

------
damian2000
Have a look at Britain in 410, then do 411 ... did the Romans exit Britain in
1 year? probably history is a bit fuzzy around those dates...

~~~
baddox
Short of showing blurry borders and a shorter time granule than years, this is
what you're going to get. For this specific example, 410 is the commonly cited
year, although everyone recognizes that it was not such an abrupt process. See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End_of_Roman_rule_in_Britain](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End_of_Roman_rule_in_Britain).

------
willvarfar
Somewhat related, this puts me in mind of a project I helped with:
[http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/37291851878/makin...](http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/37291851878/making-
the-history-of-worlds-religions-map)

~~~
j_b_s
cycling through 1936 - 1945 (year by year) is pretty interesting.

------
digitalengineer
The UX on this is very confusing. I'd love to see some great things, like the
start of renaissance, but I have no idea how to make the site start the
animation. If that's what it does, animate?

~~~
morganvachon
I noticed it doesn't work at all for me in Firefox 29, but works fine in the
latest Chromium build. Those are the only two browsers I use. Try
Chrome/Chromium or another non-Firefox browser.

------
aarkling
Doesn't work on chrome for me.

~~~
gk1
Works for me on 34.0, although a bit choppy at times.

------
mihaifm
would be interesting to know what tool they used to draw the actual borders

